# Imac sur ma TV Sony perte de couleurs



## boiperso (17 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir
Lorsque je branche mon Imac (qui a 1 an) sur ma TV sony (80 cm en diagonale) je peux voir l' écran du mac. Mais au bout de 15 mn env je peds quelques couleurs et l'écran devient bleu ou vert donc impossible à regarder un film jusqu'au bout (ou internet) sur ma TV.
Que se passe t-il ?
merci de vos éclairage


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Septembre 2011)

Je ne sais te répondre mais je ne pense pas que tu sois sur le bon Forum....


----------

